# Finally Uncrated!



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

So my big trouble-maker, Jazz, is a little over 3 years old and we've still been crating him. We tried him loose a few times before but he was very destructive even though he was well exercised and left with toys etc and has a cat and our other dog to keep him company. Well today my husband and I went out to lunch and I suggested we try him uncrated again. It's been about 8 months since the last time we tried. Hubby agreed (which is shocking) so off we went. We were gone for about 2 hours and when we returned everything was fine, yea!!! We'll try him out for short increments and hopefully we'll be able to leave him loose for the day soon enough.

Here's the big goofball


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Good boy Jazz.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey that's great. It's always nice to hit a break through.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay for Jazz....and you!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Good boy Jazz....maybe someday we can join the uncrated...:laugh:


----------



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Right on! I remember that feeling with my last dog ... you try and hold your breath when you come home that it's all in one piece LOL


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Your big goofball is adorable. Congrats on the milestone. I'm surprised it took so long with him having company and all. I tested Rocco with short incriments as well over the summer (I'm a teacher). I started with 1/2 hour and worked my way up to a few hours. He never destroyed anything (thank goodness); but my real concern was that he might swallow something. I remember my first full day of work. I could barely concentrate on my job!


----------

